# Breadmaking question



## LindaB (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi,
Can someone please tell me the right way to add chunks of roasted garlic to homemade bread? When and how?
Thanks!
LindaB


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd add it in during the first mixing/kneading.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd say it all depends upon how you are making the bread.  If you're doing it by hand, I wouldn't incorporate the garlic until after the first rise, when you punch it down and knead it again.

If you're doing it in an electric bread machine, I have no experience with those, but I'd advise to follow the instructions that come with the machine.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'd add it in during the first mixing/kneading.


Thanks for the input!
LindaB


----------



## LindaB (Nov 29, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I'd say it all depends upon how you are making the bread.  If you're doing it by hand, I wouldn't incorporate the garlic until after the first rise, when you punch it down and knead it again.
> 
> If you're doing it in an electric bread machine, I have no experience with those, but I'd advise to follow the instructions that come with the machine.


I'm doing it by hand as I have no experience with a breadmaker, either...and I don't think it would be near as much fun! Thanks for your help!
LindaB


----------



## Shunka (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, if making it by hand; add the roasted garlic (onions work too) and if you want some Parmesan cheese in the last (second) kneading.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'd add it in during the first mixing/kneading.


 This is my thought as well.

I don't make real complicated bread so I'm not familiar with a second knead.  Certainly some stretching and shaping but not kneading.  ChefJune or Shunka, can you elaborate any more, or point me toward an explanation of the step.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 29, 2006)

Skillet, that second rise usually takes place in the pan, in preparation for baking.  I would add the garlic just after I punched the air out of the dough after the first rise, and before I divided the dough to shape the loaves.

Shunka, some Parmesan sounds tasty, as well!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 29, 2006)

ChefJune is right in her way of explaining it better!!  Try the Parmesan with either the garlic and/or onions, makes a very tasty toast!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 29, 2006)

Right before shaping and the final rise.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 29, 2006)

Linda welcome to DC.  As far as to when to add the garlic I would probably add it to the first mixing.


----------



## philso (Nov 29, 2006)

i've always added herbs or what ever after the first rise, but thinking about it, i don't think it would make a bit of difference when you put it in.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2006)

I seem to be outnumbered.  My thought was that the roasted garlic would disappear into the dough if added early.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I seem to be outnumbered.  My thought was that the roasted garlic would disappear into the dough if added early.



When I buy roasted garlic bread it's so you get big cloves of roasted garlic in your slice.  Sure, you could do it your way, and the flavour would be more infused throughout.  My way, you get subtle flavour and bursts of flavour.  

And, it's a myth that garlic deters vampyres.


----------



## DinaFine (Nov 29, 2006)

for subtle flavor add during the first rise, for more pujent flavor, you could roast it and roll it up into the middle of the dough when you are shaping it.


----------



## LindaB (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your opinions! I added it after I punched it down the first time. MMMmm! It turned out super yummy and my family loved it!


----------

